

B2B Marketing: Dominate Your Niche with Social Media - ronsela
http://www.ronsela.com/b2b-marketing-social-media/

======
ronsela
B2B organizations have long thought it difficult to create and measure B2B
marketing campaigns on social media networks. In fact, many B2B companies
don’t believe that this kind of marketing is significant and don’t understand
how it could be applicable to their business goals.

Despite these thoughts, it is absolutely possible for B2B organizations to
successfully approach social media marketing and produce the desired business
results.

